# WLAN-Adapter und sehr unterschiedliche Leistung -- warum?!

## l3u

Hi :-)

Ich muß mich daheim bei meinen Eltern leider mit WLAN rumschlagen und hab keinen kabelgebundenen Internetzugang. Sie haben so nen billigen D-Link-Router (DI-524 heißt das Ding). Bisher habe ich immer einen Fritz-USB-WLAN-Stick mit ndiswrapper benutzt, um mich einzuwählen. Da gab's eigentlich fast immer das Problem, daß immer nur ganz kurz eine Verbindung da war, dann "disconnect event -- removing keys", dann wieder Verbunden, wieder Disconnect ... und so weiter. Nach 50 Mal An- und Abmelden hat's dann meistens (nicht immer) doch geklappt. Das ganze unabhängig davon, ob das Notebook genau neben dem Router stand (testweise) oder am anderen Ende des Hauses war, vom Kanal und den Verschlüsselungseinstellungen.

Da ich mit dem Kernel 2.6.28.1 dann einfach gar keine Verbindung mehr bekommen habe, sondern nur noch "associated" -- "disconnect", habe ich testweise mal den WLAN-Stick ausprobiert, der bei dem Router dabei war (DWL-G122). Den Treiber dazu (rt73usb) gibt's ja mittlerweile sogar im Kernel, ich mußte nur noch die Firmware dazuinstallieren (leider nicht in Portage, aber im Bugzilla). Interessanterweise läuft's mit dem Ding "einfach so". Starten, meldet sich an, Verbindung steht. Und die Qualität ist auch viel besser.

Jetzt stellt sich mir doch die Frage, woran das liegt! Ich hab immer gedacht, die von AVM bauen ach so tolle Hardware?!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das wird wohl eher am ndiswrapper liegen und den "dazugehörigen" windows treibern  :Sad: 

Wenn alle Hersteller doch endlich auch mal begreifen würden, dass es auch noch richtige Betriebssysteme gibt und nicht nur Windows.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## firefly

ich würde eher auf ndiswrapper oder buggy windows ndis treiber, welche von ndiswrapper verwendet wird, tippen

----------

## SvenFischer

NDISWRAPPER ist einfach nur besch...

----------

## l3u

Eigentlich schon komisch, daß es für die WLAN-Hardware, die wohl am häufigsten in Deutschland verwendet wird, keine ordentlichen Linux-Treiber gibt ... AVM hat ja mal nen offenen Treiber für den Fritz-Stick rausgebracht, aber der hat ja mal gar nix getaugt ...

Andererseits wurde ja das Fritz-Box-DNS-Problem, was KDE 4 vollkommen ausgebremst hat, auch erst zu dem Zeitpunkt behoben, als OS X vom selben Problem betroffen war, obwohl schon LANG vorher die KDE-Jungs denen vom AVM in aller Ausführlichkeit die Problematik geschildert hatten.

----------

## SvenFischer

Es bleibt mir schleierhaft warum Hersteller wie z.B AVM sich Linux/BSD bedienen und dann selbst sich so restriktiv zeigen.

----------

## moe

Ich bezweifel, dass der Fritz-Wlan-Stick die am meisten genutzte WLAN-Hardware in Deutschland sein soll. Davor kommen mit Sicherheit die eingebauten Intel-Wlan-Karten der Notebooks, und selbst wenn nicht, ich kenn kaum Leute die dieses Ding haben. Warum auch für 40€ Aufpreis so ein Teil mitbestellen, wenns ab 15€ USB-Wlan-Sticks bei real oder sonstwo gibt? Diese sind meistens Ralink-Chipsätze und funktionieren somit sogar unter Linux..

Dass AVM keine Linuxtreiber bereitstellt, dürfte wahrscheinlich eher an Texas Instruments liegen. Die verbieten jegliche Sachen in Richtung OpenSource oder offene Spezifikationen. Es könnte ja jemand die besch* Hardware nachlöten..

----------

## Max Steel

Das einzige was TI richtig macht sind Taschenrechner *hust* und selbst Casio sind noch besser ^^

----------

## mrsteven

Ndiswrapper ist eben nur ein Hack der versucht bestimmte Treiber-Schnittstellen von Windows nachzubilden, damit ein paar Netzwerktreiber einigermaßen laufen. Ein bisschen ähnlich wie Wine, welches ja auch längst nicht mit allen Windowsanwendungen problemlos funktioniert.

Dazu kommt noch die oft bescheidene Qualität mancher Windows-Treiber. Gerade hier habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass auf Klickbunt-Tools mehr Wert gelegt wird als auf Stabilität und gute Integration in das System.

Zum Glück gelten für normale (also nicht linux-staging) Kerneltreiber unter Linux andere Maßstäbe.

----------

## l3u

Die ndiswrapper-Lösung ist für mich eh in dem Moment gestorben, wo ich festgestellt hab, daß ich Hardware daheim rumliegen hab, die nativ vom Kernel unterstützt wird!

----------

